# Sound decoder help please



## CC&O (May 31, 2010)

Hello group,

I have an Athearn RTR Southern HH SD45 that I would like to add a decoder and sound to. Can someone help me with which decoder I will need? I have been reader threads and watching youtube videos and now my eye are going cross!
I would like something that would give me good Southern horn and proto sound for the SD45
Thanks


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

My choice would be the Soundtraxx TSU GN1000 (no.828051) for your particular model wich requires EMD 645 sound.I have four diesel Tsunamis so far and like them.

But it's my choice,others may tell you different as there are other good options but none are cheap.Beware of MRC's junk...these are cheap.I personally tossed three of them in my thrash can.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

http://youtu.be/QOTvfvvOp3U

This is a 645E3 soundfile by ESU and would be correct for your high hood sd45

Now scroll through my youtube and you will find another clip of a kato sd40-2 not my sd38-2 its real black and dirty Union Pacific though lol

That has a tsunami decoder AT1000 I chose that style before I knew how to wire leds in a gn1000 board but I love the gn style because the capasitor isn't in the way like the AT boards...

And to be fair they both have high quality speakers in these sd40-2's both have railmaster 16x35's with there enclosure in the rear but the tsunami has a high bass 23mm in the cab at 16ohm load while the sooline has a sugar cube (zimo) wired at 4ohm 

If you have any questions let me know 

I love tsunami but esu has been so convenient for "my" needs I use them mostly.


----------

